# Extended penis, won't retract



## Raymo2477 (Jul 22, 2017)

Any advice for a tort that has it's penis stuck out/inflamed.

Vet can't see me until Monday.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 22, 2017)

Soak him and try to gently push it back in but keep it moist. A prolapse is considered an emergency


----------



## tortdad (Jul 22, 2017)

If you let it dry out they will have to amputate it


----------



## tortdad (Jul 22, 2017)

Even if you get it back in take it to the vet. If you don't it will just prolapse again. It dosent just happen so you need to find the underlying cause and fix it. It could be kidney stones from chronic dehydration or a worm infestation, anything that's causing it to strain when pooping/pee


----------



## tortdad (Jul 22, 2017)

If you can't get it back in you can make a sugar paste. Take sugar and add just enough water to make it a paste and put it on there.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 22, 2017)

Keep him moist and apply sugar paste. You can also use some KY jelly to keep it wet. I found that my tort had twisted his willy and couldn't get it back in, i had to manually twist it and then i set him on a coffee can and let it dangle for a minute while I prepared the sugar paste and he managed to get it most of the way in on his own. 

Also, remove his substrate and keep him on moist paper towels for now.


----------



## Beep-Beep (Aug 24, 2017)

I really have a mixed bag of feelings reading this thread, anyone else ?

Educative : i didn't know that, lots to learn
First Aid Solution : the sugar paste
Funny : the "twisted willy" and "dangling" references
Painful : the "twisted willy" reference, coincidentally
Thankful : I'm not a male tort... 

Cheers,
Beep-Beep


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 24, 2017)

Warm soaks and keep it moist or it will go necrotic and fall off


----------



## Beep-Beep (Aug 24, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> Warm soaks and keep it moist or it will go necrotic and fall off



that's it, I un-watch the thread !!!! 

Cheers,
Beep-Beep


----------



## SKOLsuper (Jul 31, 2022)

Raymo2477 said:


> Any advice for a tort that has it's penis stuck out/inflamed.
> 
> Vet can't see me until Monday.


Mine tortoise was hanging so soaked him water over top shell and In a bowl then gently wash his penis so it was clean with gloves then slowly pushed it back no it’s okay


----------



## SKOLsuper (Jul 31, 2022)

SKOLsuper said:


> Mine tortoise was hanging so soaked him water over top shell and In a bowl then gently wash his penis so it was clean with gloves then slowly pushed it back no it’s okay


Now he’s ok What a nightmare


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 31, 2022)

Honestly. The males with their penises and the females with their eggs. Too bad we can't get a neuter gender tortoise. Would parthenogenesis produce these?


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 31, 2022)

TammyJ said:


> Honestly. The males with their penises and the females with their eggs. Too bad we can't get a neuter gender tortoise. Would parthenogenesis produce these?


Tammy, give it a break already.


----------



## RebeccaS80 (Jul 31, 2022)

Soak him in warm water a couple times daily see how that works


----------

